# Comment récupérer ma liste de rappels?



## PDD (29 Août 2016)

Je dois avoir fait une "grosse" bêtise avec mon Iphone j'ai semble t il effacé tous mes rappels sur mon Iphone et par Icloud ils semblent effacés aussi sur mon Ipad. J'ai une sauvegarde de l Iphone sur mon Mac. Comment restaurer mes rappels sur mon Iphone à partir de la sauvegarde du Mac, je ne trouve pas la solution. Merci de vos conseils et aides par avance.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2016)

Tu peux essayer d'aller sur www.icloud.com
Une fois sur ce site Web, choisir l'icône Réglages, et là il y a une rubrique "Avancés" qui comporte une option "Restaurer des calendriers et des rappels". 
Regarde si en restaurant à une date antérieure à la "grosse betise" tu récupéres tes Rappels (par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'on restaure simultanément calendrier et rappels... On ne peut pas ne choisir que les rappels)


----------



## PDD (29 Août 2016)

Merci je ne connaissais pas la procédure. Curieusement cela a parfaitement fonctionné pour mon Ipad ou tous mes rappels ont bien été restaurés mais pas sur l Iphone ou si je clique sur rappel je ne vois rien. Peut être y a t il un problème avec le système de mon Iphone.


----------



## PDD (29 Août 2016)

Encore merci Remy, mon Iphone n'était simplement pas activé Icloud pour la fonction Rappels...Tout est rentré dans l'ordre maintenant.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2016)

Parfait! J'espère que par cette restauration tu n'as pas perdu trop de modifications faites sur les calendriers...
C'est bête qu'Apple ne propose pas de restaurer les Rappels indépendamment des calendriers...


----------



## PDD (29 Août 2016)

Comme calendrier et rappels ne sont pas automatiquement reliés je n'utilise pas calendrier, cela m'évite d'écrire deux fois la même chose...Par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi la restauration à partir de ma sauvegarde d hier dans le Mac n'a pas marché.


----------

